
Ask HN: favorite HN posts? - snitko
I read HN in GoogleReader, so I often save some of the posts to the Starred Items. I wonder if you do the same. Please share some of your links.<p>P.S. I'm also looking for a HN post with a link to a huge multi-pages document describing how airlines set prices and handle tickets. It was very interesting and I'd like to re-read it, but I can't find it. Any help would be very much appreciated.
======
snitko
Some of the posts saved to my starred items:

1\. Ask HN: Please name two of your most favorite books -
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=875686>

2\. Talking to God - <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1122706>

3\. The case of the 500-mile email -
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1293652>

4\. Ask HN: I really don't understand node.js, could someone explain it to me?
- <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1447235>

5\. No One Knows What the F __* They're Doing (or "The 3 Types of Knowledge")
-<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1121775>

------
jacquesm
plenty of gems here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/best>

Personal favorite is RiderOfGiraffes series on coding up a simple function.

~~~
mambodog
The thing with those is, as you go back you'll notice a fair few that aren't
nearly as interesting now, they were just topical/the right thing at the right
time. Many of the truly great articles I've read on HN scored well, but not
_that_ well.

~~~
jacquesm
And plenty of tripe scored way more than it should. But the 'best' page is
definitely a page worth visiting when you're looking for good stuff.

some stuff I really liked:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1373046>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1362423>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1360065>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1355977>

